# Asus P8Z68-v lx + i5 2500k voltage can't be manually set



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 22, 2012)

Well lads!

I can't seem to manually set the cpu voltage at all! When I change it to any setting, it just ignores my input and uses what ever it feels like!!

I'm a bit confused! Why would this be happening??


----------



## Law-II (Apr 22, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Well lads!
> 
> I can't seem to manually set the cpu voltage at all! When I change it to any setting, it just ignores my input and uses what ever it feels like!!
> 
> I'm a bit confused! Why would this be happening??



Hi

Is Ai Overclock Tuner set to [Auto] _If yes_; set to [Manual] Allows you to individually set overclocking parameters.

hope this helps

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 22, 2012)

Cheers. I'll have a look and see if it changes anything!


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 22, 2012)

just out of curiosity what settings are you trying to achieve?


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 22, 2012)

Ahh it's already set to manual! flip it anyway!

I'm trying to stay away from auto as it ups the volts to 1.36 @ 4.2Ghz. I want to be able to get the volts as low as possible!


----------



## Law-II (Apr 22, 2012)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Ahh it's already set to manual! flip it anyway!
> 
> I'm trying to stay away from auto as it ups the volts to 1.36 @ 4.2Ghz. I want to be able to get the volts as low as possible!



Hi

Try this:-
CPU Voltage [Offset Mode]
[Manual Mode] Allows you to set a fixed CPU voltage. 

Edit: eidairaman1 spotted that "Offset Mode" may not be available for your model, thanks

Irish_PXzyan; have you disabled intel speed step and turbo mode? 

atb

Law-II


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2012)

seems to be a lower end model board, trade it in


----------



## Cratzky (Apr 23, 2012)

Yup, this is normal, this board is not ment for overclocking, at all.
Im sorry OP; but u should have researched this before u bought it


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 23, 2012)

No I didn't disable speedstep technology or turbo mode! I'd rather not have the PC running at 4.2Ghz constantly!

I done some research on it and everyone is able to overclock using this board.
It's usually most stable at 4.5Ghz and it can be pushed if lucky.

I guess this board just doesn't like manual CPU voltage control! argh!


----------



## MasterInvader (Apr 23, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> seems to be a lower end model board, trade it in



+1 Very loooooow end

ASUS Power Design :4 +2 :shadedshu


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 23, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> +1 Very loooooow end
> 
> ASUS Power Design :4 +2 :shadedshu



Yea I wished he would have went with the gigabyte we posted in his other thread.


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 23, 2012)

Friend has same setup, really stupid mobo.

In UEFI, go to Ai Tweaker > CPU Power Management
Change Additional Turbo Voltage up a notch from Auto to 0.004V

That prevented my friend's mobo from auto-choosing 1.45V at 4.2 (I mean, jesus, 1.45, it was gonna die as temps hit 80C in like 10 seconds on load)

EDIT: Also, 4.5GHz worked for him, but he doesn't have the cooling to deal with the additional voltage the mobo is adding.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 23, 2012)

I'll be sure to save up more for a higher end mobo when it's time to upgrade again!
I just didn't have the extra cash needed to spend on a higher end model!

Thanks for the tip. I'll try changing it and see if that helps!


----------



## Scheich (Apr 23, 2012)

-lx suffix doesnt sound right..


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 24, 2012)

any luck??


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 25, 2012)

No luck at all!
I'm unable to find the Additional Turbo Voltage setting to change it.

In most cases my computer is stable. But when I play Empire total war it constantly crashes my computer so I've given up on it for now!
I'm left with no choice but to buy a PSU :/


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 25, 2012)

PSU won't do anything...change Mobo if anything

this was posted on another site:

first selected the XMP profile for the RAM and then manually changed the voltage to 1.5V. For you, I would set it to the XMP profile and not change the voltage first off to ensure you're isolating any blue screen to the CPU only.

Change the multiplier to x44 first with LLC enabled (not auto) and is it, PLL overvoltage(?) enabled as well. Then offset the voltage by +0.005 and boot in. See what happens and run prime or IBT for 30 minutes to see if it's OK. You'll need to test for stability for a longer period later on but 30 minutes is fine for now.

The huge spike in vcore while the CPU is under a smallish amount of load is due to vdroop I believe. Enabling LLC should counter-act this.

Do you have C1E, speedstep, etc enabled? You should do if you don't.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Apr 26, 2012)

Why wouldn't a new PSU do anything?? 
I have an Asrock Z68 board coming in a week or two. I suppose I could replace my asus board with that and see if it is my board or not?

I'll check out my settings and make changes! I'll let you know!

Edit:
I'm after running Prime95 for an hour and it's passed without any errors.

Ok I'm after getting another restart :/ I checked my event log and found an event ID 6008 error:
The previous system shutdown at 22:11:03 on ‎26/‎04/‎2012 was unexpected.

Any ideas what this means??


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2012)

ok FYI any Asus board that has L* in it its a budget board mainly used by OEMs


----------

